# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Frederik Rreshpja

## Manulaki

Kush mund te na gjeje poezi te ketij shkrimtari?

----------


## Labeati

Korrigjoje titullin e temes se quhet:

Frederik Rreshpja e jo "Reshtja".

----------


## Labeati

Për një vjollcë 

Çeli vjollca e vogël mbi gurishte
si një ylber mbi planete të panjohura 

Kështu kam ëndërruar edhe unë dikur
të bëhem ylber mbi akuafortën e kohës vizatuar egër 
po tërë ato që thashë 
u tretën në kujtesën e palexueshme të ajrit. 

Më me fat janë perënditë
që kthehen tek toka të skalitur: 

Ti s'ke për t'u skalitur kurrë
e veç ndoshta në kujtesën e palexueshme të ajrit 

Ky qe fati yt prej ylberi
me një kryq shiu te koka
Por fati sundon tërë popujt e zotave
të shumtë si rëra,
vjollcë e vogël, o shpirt.

----------


## Labeati

Ave, nëna ime! 

Rri në shi. Kjo është e vetmja gjë që dua. 
Ç'është ky? Pyesnin pikat e shiut mbi ballin tim 
Kështu kam dëgjuar zërin e shiut
Një ditë vere rrëzë lisit plak
Te porta lënë hapur për zogjtë. 

Ah, kur isha i ri dhe i bukur kujtonja
se tërë shirat e botës binin për mua
po tani që kanë kaluar kaq shumë vite
e di se s'ka asnjë kuptim që bie shi 

Iku dhe nëna ime nën një shi prej mermeri 
nga arkeologjia e perëndive që rrëzoheshin 

Ave, nëna ime!
Vetëm tek ti kam besuar
Zot tjetër nuk kam patur kurrë. Amen

----------


## Labeati

PERGJITHMONE 

O ajr i mbremjes mbeshtillme, erdhi ora te vdes perseri.
Kur te mbyllen syte e mi, nuk do te kete me det 
Dhe varkat e loteve kane per te ngecur ne stere.
Shkoj dhe shirat po i le te kyçura 
Por do te ktherm perseri ne çdo stine qe te dua.
Une kam qene trishtimi i botes. 
O ajr i mbremjes mbeshtillme, erdhi ora te vdes perseri.

----------


## Labeati

KENGE LAHUTE 

Me zuri gjumi i balladave
Dalin etrit pleq ne prag te rapsodive
Dhe nate e dite nje zog me rri te kryet. 

O ti zogu i zi i amanetit,
Per ku vrapon te besh shi, o zog?
Dy tre shira rane e u be dimer,
Dy tre net u deshem dhe u harruam. 

Do te ngrihem e do te marr dynjane
Por gjumi i balladave nuk me le. 

Dy tre shira rane e u be dimer,
Dy tre net u deshem dhe u grindem.

----------


## Manulaki

> Mund te shikosh nji fotografi te ketij poeti te spikatun, njefare Essenini shqiptar edhe per nga menyra e jeteses dhe peripecite e jetes (perfshi botime, denime, burgime, perseri botime).
> 
> Shume cilesor e jetesor, por edhe modern ne kuptimin e vertete e jo "bosh" te fjales


Faleminderit shume, eshte i mrekullueshem. Vargjet e tij jane vargje perlash.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Manula,

Rreshpja eshte poeti lirik me i madh shqiptar i gjalle

Nuk di pse kur bera serch ne forum nuk gjeta nje artikull me nje vjershe te tij te botuar me pare.

kam postuar nje interviste te tij 

ka nje jete shume te dhimbshme.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=59558

----------


## Manulaki

> Manula,
> 
> Rreshpja eshte poeti lirik me i madh shqiptar i gjalle
> 
> Nuk di pse kur bera serch ne forum nuk gjeta nje artikull me nje vjershe te tij te botuar me pare.
> 
> kam postuar nje interviste te tij 
> 
> ka nje jete shume te dhimbshme.
> ...


faleminderit xhuxhu, me te vertete e dhimbshme, nje gjeni si ky, me varg te paperseritshem.

----------


## Labeati

(Nje perle tjeter e F.Rreshpjes)

Ku ishe ti? 

Ku ishe ti kur dola i vet&#235;m n&#235;n h&#235;n&#235;?
N&#235; &#231;'h&#235;n&#235; barisnje vall&#235;? 

Ku ishe ti kur vizitova profilin t&#235;nd
N&#235; xhamin e muzgut q&#235; krisi dhe u thye me trishtim? 

Pastaj erdhi nata mbushur me munges&#235;n t&#235;nde
Pastaj erdhi prap nata
dhe k&#235;shtu ka p&#235;r t&#235; qen&#235; deri n&#235; dit&#235;n e fundit t&#235; net&#235;ve. 

Zbrita tek kroi 
duke mbajtur n&#235; duar vazon delikate t&#235; agimit
Pash&#235; syt&#235; e tu ruajtur n&#235; kujtes&#235;n e ujrave. 

Lisi plak l&#235;shoi p&#235;rdhe kuror&#235;n e vjesht&#235;s
Si nj&#235; sovran q&#235; abdikon. 

Ani, mua m&#235; zuri ky mallkim.
Po qysh b&#235;n pylli pa ty? Si del vjeshta?
A ndofta nuk do t&#235; ket&#235; kurr&#235; m&#235; vjesht&#235;?
At&#235;her&#235; n&#235; em&#235;r t&#235; kujt do t&#235; bien gjethet?
N&#235; em&#235;r t&#235; kujt do t&#235; vijn&#235; shirat, mjegullat, ylber&#235;t? 

Ah, zemra ime, eja v&#235;r dor&#235; mbi stin&#235;t!

----------


## Labeati

(Edhe nje tjeter)

*QIELLI I DJALERISE* 

Qielli i djalerise ne sqep te nje zogu 
Ra mbi korijen me perralla;
Nga kashta e kumtrit bie dhe bie
Terfili i arte i qiejve. 

Kembanat e yjeve lekunden me hare
Prere nga hena e majit.
Qielli i djalerise ne sqep te nje zogu
U zhduk pas portes se ylbereve. 

Zhduket pas portes se ngjyrave djaleria
Dhe mua trishtimi me mbulon
Nen nje hene qe nuk di te buzeqeshe,
Ne nje bote qe nuk me kupton.

----------


## Veshtrusja

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=37014 

pershendetje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Niagara

Eshte nje zog qe vajton dit' e nate
fshehur tek shtepia e gjetheve
si na erdhi kjo stine me emrin harrim
si na erdhi kjo stine me emrin dimer!

U shuan yjet ne pellembet e mia
dhe syte e tu u bene dimer
E kam ditur c'braktisje me pret
moti ky zog ma ka thene.

Do te behem vjeshte dhe do te shkoj
te vdes te shtepia e gjetheve
Shtepia e gjetheve kycur me hene
O Zot!Nuk kam as ku te vdes...

----------


## Niagara

Xhindi i vogel i perralles
hedh yje ne pellgun e hijeve;
tek dritarja e gjetheve pashe
henen e shuar nga shiu.

Kur vdesin henezat, kur vdesin yjet
jam si dikur femije i dhembshur
qellon qe qaj i vetmuar
mbi driten e duarve te henes.

Qellon qe qaj edhe per zogjte
e trokas te germadhat e cerdheve
pastaj u shpjegoj zogjve
qe edhe une jam ne kete bote pa fole.

----------

